# [OT] - Discussione - Installare programmi in un Klik...

## GuN_jAcK

Oggi leggendo su Zeusnews mi sono imbattuto in un articolo (http://www.zeusnews.it/index.php3?ar=stampa&cod=4359&numero=999) nel quale si parlava di questo nuovo software. Ci ho pensato un po su... cosa potrebbe portare di buono un'applicazione del genere..? è un segno chiaro che linux si stia facendo sempre più strada nell'ambito desktop? magari aiutando anche chi è windows dipendente a riuscire a far girare alcune applicazioni di Win in semplici Klik evitando configurazioni o letture infinite dei log di wine? 

Sono curioso dei vostri pareri...

----------

## X-Act!

Non vorrei fare troppo il campanilista e dire che gentoo è comunque meglio, ma piuttosto che dover ripacchettizzare un software magari con tutte le dipendenze, in un nuovo formato solo per farlo gestire da un solo programma preferisco usare una delle tante gui per portage che mi fa lo stesso istallare un software con un click (del mouse) ma partendo dal sorgente che è uguale per tutte le distribuzioni.

Certo c'è il problema dei tempi di compilazione, ma per chi lo considera solo una pedita di tempo può usare i packages oppure passare alla concorrenza e usare .deb o .rpm.

Forse è un altro modo per attirare nuovi utenti e per catturare le sempatie dei windowsiani (e se funziona certo è molto bene...), ma non sono troppo convinto...

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

Qualcosa di simile è stato fatto anche per una distro basata su FreeBSD e cioè PC-BSD , basta guardare qui per credere :

http://www.pcbsd.org/  e i package sono in http://www.pbidir.com/.

Certo che si sta concretizzando una diffusa tendenza all'utilizzo delle pacchettizzazione del software, per rendere Linux e BSD utilizzabile a tutti.    :Confused: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *X-Act! wrote:*   

> Non vorrei fare troppo il campanilista e dire che gentoo è comunque meglio, ma piuttosto che dover ripacchettizzare un software magari con tutte le dipendenze, in un nuovo formato solo per farlo gestire da un solo programma preferisco usare una delle tante gui per portage che mi fa lo stesso istallare un software con un click (del mouse) ma partendo dal sorgente che è uguale per tutte le distribuzioni.
> 
> Certo c'è il problema dei tempi di compilazione, ma per chi lo considera solo una pedita di tempo può usare i packages oppure passare alla concorrenza e usare .deb o .rpm.
> 
> Forse è un altro modo per attirare nuovi utenti e per catturare le sempatie dei windowsiani (e se funziona certo è molto bene...), ma non sono troppo convinto...

 

ovvio, non sto dicendo di passare alla "concorrenza" anche se per me questo discorso non vale.. diciamo che sono sempre tutti "fratelli" le varie distro... cmq sia io non volevo arrivare questo discorso...

----------

## Xanio

Sinceramente sono della stessa opinione di X-Act!, e non mi sembra giusto creare un pacchetto con un'ALTRA estensione solo per il piacere di avere un unica interfaccia di installazione, io sono del parare che il punto di vista preso da gentoo sia quello ottimale (come già affrontato da BSD) ovvero quello di avere 2 modalità di installazione, quella da sorgenti (standard su qualsiasi distribuzione) e quella da pacchetto compilato (avviene solo la spacchettizzazione e via), entrambi sono gestibili attraverso qualche semplice click del mouse, grazie alle gui che sono disponibili. Gentoo, IMHO, è la distro che ha saputo legare smanettone e non, mentendo al risalto le pecularietà di un sistema unix like. Io in passato ho usato quasi tutte le mie distro, e devo dirti che le mie preferite (anche in ambito lavorativo) sono debian e gentoo, la prima per velocità di installazionee configurazione (vedi package compilati),  la secondo per la completa autonomia di installazione-gestione-ottimizzazione che mi permette di ottenere; anche se ultimamente sto incominciando ad abbandonare la prima in quanto riesco ad ottenere sistemi performanti in poco tempo (sarà l'esperienza  :Wink:  ).

----------

## n3m0

Spesso chi ama Linux dimentica una cosa importante: l'utente medio.

Vogliamo che Linux si diffonda? Deve essere usabile. (Qualcuno non lo vuole? Non è argomento di questo topic.)

E questo non equivale a renderlo spazzatura come molti credono (attenzione, non mi riferisco a nessuno in particolare, ma alla mia modesta esperienza a riguardo).

Io in primis ho constatato con Gentoo come la scelta di installare da sorgenti sia ottima, e renda il sistema molto pulito e stabile.

Questo non vuol dire che sia la scelta giusta per tutti.

L'utente medio se ne sbatte di tutte le menate che si tira un informatico o un appassioanto Linux dei tanti.

L'informatico e l'appassionato infatti sono più di utente. Un utente si chiama così perchè il suo scopo/obiettivo è Usare.

E usare una cosa deve essere semplice.

L'HCI svolge un ruolo fondamentale e non va sottovalutata.

Questo non vale solo per il software e sistemi operativi, ma per le interfacce Uomo-macchina in genere.

L'utilizzo di una qualsiasi macchina da parte di un utente deve essere quanto più immediato possibile.

L'utene medio pensa: "Se voglio un'applicazione, il tempo più lungo che voglio attendere è quello che serve a procurarmela. Dopodichè la "ficco nel PC" e la uso".

Questo è inattuabile con una compilazione  da sorgente di ogni minimo tool da usare.

Klik segue un po' il principio del sistema di "pacchettizzazione" delle applicazioni sotto OSX.

Un pacchetto self-contained, che lo metti dove ti pare e funziona. Lo cancelli e non ve n'è più traccia. 

Senza preoccuparti di chissà cos'altro (tipo spazzatura che ti ha lasciato in giro, attivare una procedura specifica disinstallazione, seppure con un metodo comune, etc.).

Riportare l'installazione/disinstallazione di un'applicazione ad un concetto palesemente più semplice di copiare "una cosa" sul computer e poi cancellarla è una mossa vincente sotto svariati punti di vista che lascio a voi carpire.

E' chiaro che l'utente non ha più bisogno di distinguere nè di conoscere la differenza tra il copiare un file sul disco e installare un'applicazione (nè dei rispettivi duali).

Klik è un buon progetto e merita, IMHO, la diffusione su distribuzioni che nascono per l'uso desktop.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Spesso chi ama Linux dimentica una cosa importante: l'utente medio.
> 
> Vogliamo che Linux si diffonda? Deve essere usabile. (Qualcuno non lo vuole? Non è argomento di questo topic.)
> 
> E questo non equivale a renderlo spazzatura come molti credono (attenzione, non mi riferisco a nessuno in particolare, ma alla mia modesta esperienza a riguardo).
> ...

 

quoto in pieno

ovviamente io con gentoo sono un uomo felice ma mi fa piacere vedere tali passi fatti dalla comunità OpenSource per l'utente medio.. ecco tutto  :Smile: 

----------

## X-Act!

Due cose:

La prima è che evidentemente (e come capita spesso) mi sono spiegato male: anch'io quoto in pieno n3m0 e sono d'accordissimo con l'importanza per il nostro amato pinguino di essere usabile nella definizione che ne ha dato lui (che peraltro condivido in pieno!). Sono inoltre daccordo anche con l'importanza che in questo ricopre un buon sistema di pacchettizzazione che è poi la prima cosa con cui un nuovo utente viene a contatto (forse dopo l'istallatore, se le due cose non coincidono...)

Io volevo solo dire che gestori di pacchetti ce ne sono già e forse sono anche troppi e potrebbe essere utile introdurne un'altro solo se questo ha delle caratteristiche che lo rendono effettivamente diverso dagli altri...

e qui interviene la seconda: forse non ho guardato il link con troppa attenzione, ma sempre dal post di n3m0 mi sembra di capire che effettivamente questo programma potrebbe avere quel "qualcosa di diverso"... Se funzionasse davvero come i .dmg di OSX sarebbe una figata (anche se non capisco come possa gestire le dipendenze).

Conclusioni: ora sono proprio curioso di andare a guardare come funziona e quando lo so vi dirò...

----------

## n3m0

 *X-Act! wrote:*   

> Se funzionasse davvero come i .dmg di OSX sarebbe una figata (anche se non capisco come possa gestire le dipendenze)

 

Non si tratta di un paragone con .dmg, ma bensì proprio con il "formato" di storage delle applicazioni.

Le DMG sono dei pezzi di filesystem compressi che vengono montati e aperti come un comune volume rimovibile.

Le applicazioni invece sono organizzate in directory con estensione .app, all'interno delle quali c'è un'organizzazione di file e sottodirectory ben precisa.

Infatti dentro queste directory.app c'è un posto per tutto: 

- i binari

- le librerie da cui dipende

- le risorse (icone, etc)

- i formati dei file che tale applicazioni può gestire

- altro

Esempio (Firefox on Mac): 

```
nemo@Dumbo /Applications/Firefox.app/Contents $ ls -la

total 16

drwxr-xr-x    7 nemo  admin  238B Sep  8 15:59 .

drwxr-xr-x    3 nemo  admin  102B Sep  8 15:46 ..

-rw-r--r--    1 nemo  admin    3K Sep  8 15:59 Info.plist

drwxr-xr-x   40 nemo  admin    1K Oct  4 09:38 MacOS

-rw-r--r--    1 nemo  admin    8B Sep  8 15:59 PkgInfo

drwxr-xr-x    3 nemo  admin  102B Sep  8 15:59 Plug-Ins

drwxr-xr-x    6 nemo  admin  204B Sep  8 15:59 Resources
```

E' per questo che, come anche Klik definisce i propri pacchetti, si può parlare di "self-contained application package".

Tutto quello che è necessario per far girare quell'applicazione è nella directory.app che la rappresenta.

Klik impacchetta le applicaizioni in modo simile, soltanto che invece della scelta delle directory ".app", ha preferito impacchettare il tutto in un pezzo di CramFS (file system compresso).

Questo (all'atto dell'esecuzione dell'applicazione) viene montato in /tmp/ ed eseguito (giusto per farla breve).

Se volete leggere altro, potete, tra gli altri, consultare il seguente link: http://dot.kde.org/1126867980/

----------

## X-Act!

Perfetto!

Ora la domada è:

Se ho due programmi che usano gtk ognuno dovrebbe avere al suo interno suo interno ha i binari delle gtk giusto? E se ho quattro programmi che usano le qt? o 100 programmi che usano kde-libs?

Mentre su macos (come su win) si può contare su un certo insieme di componenti che sul sistema ci sono di sicuro, su linux mi sembra un po' più complesso no?

O ogni pacchetto che ha a che fare con l'audio ha dentro la sua alsa-lib (ed è una cosa spaventosa...) oppure le alsalib vengono in qualche modo date per scontate (e allore i pacchetti non sono proprio "self-contained").

Spero di essere stato chiaro e spero di avere un po' di tempo per studiarmi questa cosa che effettivamente mi incuriosisce molto...

PS: Se non ci ho capito niente crocifiggimi pure senza pietà...

----------

## gutter

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se volete leggere altro, potete, tra gli altri, consultare il seguente link: http://dot.kde.org/1126867980/

 

Aggiungerei che per i dettagli su cramfs ci si può riferire a:

```
/usr/src/linux/Documentation/filesystems/cramfs.txt
```

----------

## CarloJekko

Credo che GNU/Linux diventerà un s.o. desktop solo quando le grandi case del sw come adobe macromedia corel ecc.... faranno ports dei loro programmi per il pinguino... qualcosa già si stà muovendo... ma manca (credo) ancora molto...

----------

## n3m0

@X-Act: mi sono posto anche io i tuoi quesiti, ma il fatto è questo, IMHO:

Bisogna pensare a una distro costruita per Klik.

Pensa a OSX. Quali sono le librerie più comuni?

Parte dalle solite libc e libc++, fino ad arrivare a: Cocoa, Carbon, Java, etc.

Queste sono tutte lib che vengono col sistema. 

Tutto quello che manca, poche altre piccole dipendenze di librerie a cui ci si lega, viene messo nel package dell'applicazione.

In tal senso l'applicazione è self-contained: è autonoma per tutto quello che non è in bundle col sistema, che come puoi constatare non è certo poco.

Se vuoi pensare ad un concetto assoluto di self-containing, diventa un pensare assurdo. All'estremo consisterebbe portarsi tutto il sistema appresso, kernel compreso, arrivando al concetto di Live-Distro  :Very Happy: 

Bisogna pensare in modo moderato.

Costruire la distro con tutto quello che di condiviso sicuro servirà: 

libc, libc++, qt, gtk, kdelibs, java, wx, alsa e bla bla vari.

Alla fine viene fuori più o meno lo stesso discorso di OSX. Non mi pare nemmeno tanto difficile da attuare.

Per casi estremi è possibile cmq prevedere un installer qualora l'applicazione necessiti di file la cui collocazione deve essere system-wide. OSX anche lo fa. Ma ti giuro che viene usato raramente (almeno la mia esperienza così insegna).

A tutto questo si possono aggiungere tante altre idee che ora ho in mente ma che non riesco a scrivere perchè ho la febrre  :Very Happy: 

Ho detto, IMHO.  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Tutto quello che manca, poche altre piccole dipendenze di librerie a cui ci si lega, viene messo nel package dell'applicazione.

 

Io continuo a pensarla come in questo post.

----------

## X-Drum

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *n3m0 wrote:*   
> 
> Se volete leggere altro, potete, tra gli altri, consultare il seguente link: http://dot.kde.org/1126867980/ 
> 
> Aggiungerei che per i dettagli su cramfs ci si può riferire a:
> ...

 

boooooo

morte a cramfs

lunga vita a squasfs

----------

## gutter

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> boooooo
> 
> morte a cramfs
> ...

 

La mia ovviamente non era "pubblicità progresso" ma solo una presisazione su dove reperire un poco di documentazione   :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *gutter wrote:*   

> La mia ovviamente non era "pubblicità progresso" ma solo una presisazione su dove reperire un poco di documentazione  

 

progresso progresso, qui ci vuole preogresso omg!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Apetrini

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Credo che GNU/Linux diventerà un s.o. desktop solo quando le grandi case del sw come adobe macromedia corel ecc.... faranno ports dei loro programmi per il pinguino... qualcosa già si stà muovendo... ma manca (credo) ancora molto...

 

Sono d'accordo....

Tutto questo sul lato tecnico, su un altro lato non me ne frega nulla se la gente non comincia ad usare Linux, se loro non ne sentono il bisogno, non ne hanno il bisogno. Linux puo dare tantissimo, certo che se la gente non comincia a ricercare un qualcosa in piu del solito sistema Windows limitato, sono fatti loro. Non uso linux soltanto perche gratuito, uso Linux perche è potente(soprattutto gentoo). Ora non vorrei essere scortese, ma io dico "non dare le perle ai porci", non dare linux in mano a qualcuno che non lo possa apprezzare o che non lo apprezzerà. Porto l'esempio della mia ragazza.... usa sporadicamente il pc anche se ne ha uno tutto suo... faccio fatica a stimolare in lei qualsiasi tipo di curiosità verso un qualunque tipo di software. Se puo non accende il pc anche per 2 mesi..... 

Le ho appena accennato di Linux, nulla di piu....

Non prendetela come un flame, cercavo solo di dire che è inutile "forzare" le gente ad usare linux con propagande e quant'altro, se sentiranno delle "esigenze" passeranno a linux....

----------

## X-Act!

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Bisogna pensare a una distro costruita per Klik.
> ...

 

Grazie mille per avermi fugato i dubbi...

In pratica è un "do ut des": bisogna scendere a qualche compromesso (come avere una distribuzione che ha di default alcune cose che magari non ti servono) per avere in cambio un sistema utile, pratico e funzionale in molti ambiti!

Di certo non lo metterei sulla mia macchina, ma di sicuro lo consiglierei a un'infinità di gente meno "smanettona" (perchè è così che ci chiamano, no?) di me...

E forse non è utile solo per i nuovi e i poco esperti: pensa ai locali pubblici (sto pensando ad es ai laboratori dell'università): ogni utente potrebbe usare le applicazioni che preferisce senza dover avere accesso di root (che di solito non hai o non dovresti avere...) e soprattutto senza "sporcare" il sistema per gli altri utenti! E scusa se è poco   :Wink: 

----------

## n3m0

 *X-Act! wrote:*   

> In pratica è un "do ut des"

 

Esatto.

 *X-Act! wrote:*   

> Di certo non lo metterei sulla mia macchina

 

A chi lo dici. Per quanto mi riguarda di distro Linux ne esiste solo una: Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A chi lo dici. Per quanto mi riguarda di distro Linux ne esiste solo una: Gentoo 
> 
> 

 

su questo non si discute  :Wink: 

----------

